# Yamaha F60 water pump impeller replace



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You should look at flushing it with Salt Away or Salt Terminator from now on, it really keeps the cooling passages clean. I bet the water jackets are not too pretty! Did you pull the thermostat too?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Pour into a large bucket?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You buy the inline bottle and fill it with about 6oz and it has a knob on top where you can run just water until the motor reaches operating temperature and the thermostat opens so you aren't wasting product. Once it warms up you open the valve and let the motor pump until the bottle runs clear. I recommend using the muffs that flush from both sides so you can slow the water flow down until the motor is using pretty much all the water to keep from losing too much of the solution. I got the fitting and three gallons of Salt Terminator for $98 shipped to my door off Amazon.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

You had me scared that the seller of my new to me boat may have fudged on when he had actually done the 100 hour engine service so I pulled my lower unit this evening and checked the impeller.

Looked so new I didn't change it, put it back together, and won't worry about it while I'm in the Keys next week.

Not taking the water pressure hose apart before dropping the lower unit is easy to miss since the connection is hidden behind that fairing piece. Wasn't like that on my old 90.


----------



## Shane Sloane (Sep 9, 2016)

Yamaha says change it ever 200hrs... I'm a Yamaha mechanic and that's what we tell all our customers


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Shane Sloane said:


> Yamaha says change it ever 200hrs... I'm a Yamaha mechanic and that's what we tell all our customers


Just the impeller or the whole kit?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I change my wear plate and impeller when I notice the wear plate is starting to groove and otherwise the impeller gets replaced once a year. If you run skinny quite often like I do it needs replacing.


----------



## Shane Sloane (Sep 9, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Just the impeller or the whole kit?


At 200hrs we do the whole water pump kit. The cup, plates, gasket and all. And if the housing is melted at all then we replace it as well, but typically the housing doesn't come with water pump kits for Yamaha


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks Shane. Do you/Yamaha recommend using Salt terminator/salt away or vinegar every couple of years to remove water jacket deposits?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Thanks Shane. Do you/Yamaha recommend using Salt terminator/salt away or vinegar every couple of years to remove water jacket deposits?


I know you didn't ask me but these products are not for periodically removing deposits, you use it every time you flush the motor to prevent deposits.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm curious about the use of these products as well. A factory certified outboard mechanic told me to use a salt eliminating product every 6 months. He recommended using a bucket or trashcan vs the hose method. His thought was that you could recirculate the stuff through the engine for a longer period of time vs running it through a hose attachment, into the motor and then out and onto the ground. Thoughts?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blackdog317 said:


> I'm curious about the use of these products as well. A factory certified outboard mechanic told me to use a salt eliminating product every 6 months. He recommended using a bucket or trashcan vs the hose method. His thought was that you could recirculate the stuff through the engine for a longer period of time vs running it through a hose attachment, into the motor and then out and onto the ground. Thoughts?


I was just following the directions and using my "good judgement". I think 4-6oz run through the cooling system after every trip would be preventative maintenance versus only doing it once every few months. I just cleaned my entire cooling system and it was very crusty (recently bought the boat and motor) and don't want to let it get crusty inside again before trying to flush it out. For what this stuff cost it's well worth what it saves in maintenance later.
Also...a mechanic makes money by working on motors, not by not working on them, you get my drift? Haha


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You buy the inline bottle and fill it with about 6oz and it has a knob on top where you can run just water until the motor reaches operating temperature and the thermostat opens so you aren't wasting product. Once it warms up you open the valve and let the motor pump until the bottle runs clear. I recommend using the muffs that flush from both sides so you can slow the water flow down until the motor is using pretty much all the water to keep from losing too much of the solution. I got the fitting and three gallons of Salt Terminator for $98 shipped to my door off Amazon.



Not being a smart ass here. How do you know when the thermostat opens on the f60? I have salt away but never considered it was being wasted.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Also does anyone have a bucket or trash can that works for motor flushing on the f60. Limited width between the sponsons on a waterman.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Not being a smart ass here. How do you know when the thermostat opens on the f60? I have salt away but never considered it was being wasted.


I wait until I feel the piss stream get warm and cold, you know the thermostat is opening and closing then and your concentrate is not just running through a portion of the cooling system. Five minutes of idling is usually about all it takes to get there.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

see the difference with the next anode and thermostat replacement.


----------

